# Changing the rx_checksum settings



## satyajeet (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD. What *I* am tryin*g* to do is to disable the rx checksum for my interface. I have tried using:
`# ifconfig ql0 -tso`
but still if *I* run ifconfig(8) *I* am able to see rx_checksum, tso etc in the options th*a*t are listed for my interface.

Please help..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2012)

Not all drivers support off-loading the checksums to the card. What driver are you using?


----------



## satyajeet (May 4, 2012)

Sorry for the late response. *I* am using the qlxgbe driver. *G*ot a way to disable the rxcsum. *B*ut now *I'*m stuck at how to disable/enable LRO, as it does not show up in the ifconfig output. Also, is there a way to check the LRO counters when running traffic?


----------

